# light for canopy



## Ghostface (Aug 30, 2006)

HI APC,
I need lights for a 60x18x26 120g with a canopy. Current makes a light for this tank but I was told it is not recommended for a canopy and to use a retrofit kit. I have plants growing in a 55g with co2 that I will put in the tank. I am trying to get at least 2watts per gallon. Can any one help me or recommend some other light to use?

Thanks Ghost


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

I would use two strips of (2X32 watts) ODNO shop lights. ODNO it 4X. Search the archives on ODNO. I am using ODNO lights and I like it..... more affordable too. GE has 6500K T8 flourescent tubes.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

hey goldface , i have a 110g tank 60x18x24 with canopy and i have 3 ballasts of Sun Lamp Supply Retro kits from Reef Geek .com
total of 6 t5ho's 54w each , i staggered each bank of 2 from left to right that way you don't get a shadow on the ends . you can also go with 660 Ice Caps they sell different set-ups Vho's ,PC, and t5 ho's or any combo with it witch is allot nicer to go with


----------



## wolfen42 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you're looking for a cost-effective method of retrofitting that canopy, you may want to check out
ahsupply.com

Their 96 watt compact flourescent reflectors are 34x4x2 which would give you the ability to fit a pretty good amount of wattage per gallon under there. You could get 3.2 watts per gallon with 4 staggered 96's.

That would be about $215 for the retrofit kits and about $116 for the bulbs.

I'm using 4 x 55 on my 55gallon and I've been very happy with the results.


----------

